# bmx+v-brake ???



## X-Quardrat (27. Februar 2003)

hi 
ich habe eine frage und zwar ich habe diese bremsen 









möchte aber gerne diese bremsen drann machen




gibt es da eine möglichkeit ich meine forne is ja einfach ne neue gabel mit v-brake aufname oder so kaufen aber gibs fur die 
hintere bremse einen adapter oder kann mann das umschweissen lasssen ?????

danke im voraus

ps ich weiss das mein rad schmutzigg is ändere ich aber noch heute


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (27. Februar 2003)

wieso willst du ne v-brake?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Quardrat (27. Februar 2003)

da meine alten nich mehr grad so gut sind und ich grade billich bez fast umsons an die dx v-braks rann komme


----------



## Hedonist (27. Februar 2003)

umbauzeugs gibt' s meines wissens nix. wie sollte das auch aussehen. naja ok. ich hätt' ne idee. mußte aber selbst frickeln. an u-brake sockel paßt allerdings ne hs33. jedoch mußte vorne dann nen 50er kb fahren damit die kette nicht auf der bremse schleift .
wenn de nen versierten schweisser an der hand hast, würd' ich an die sattelstreben nen paar sockel ranzaubern.


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (27. Februar 2003)

hs33 ist schwachsinn am bmx neue sockel anschweissen wär ne möglichkeit aber wenn deine alten bremsen nicht so gut greifen hast du:
a) die bremse schlecht eingestellt
b) kauf dir andere bremsklötze
c)kauf dir ne ganz neue bremse weil von tektro u-brakes darfst du dir net viel erwarten. nimm lieber ad990, hombre und so nen zeugs damit bist du besser bedient(die bremshebel würd ich auch austauschen)


----------



## X-Quardrat (27. Februar 2003)

ne eingestellt hab ich die schon gut aber was ich grasde überlege is geht das dann mit dem rotor (bei v-brake)nomalerweise ja nur bei magure oder überhaupt öl dingern würd das nich gehen oder ????
ach und nen schweisser is gar kein poblem (papa is ja schlosser)


----------



## a$i (28. Februar 2003)

> nomalerweise ja nur bei magure oder überhaupt öl dingern würd das nich gehen oder ????



vorne gehts durch die hohlschraube, aber hr nicht!


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (28. Februar 2003)

wie gesagt mit ner tektro wirst du nie die beste bremsleistung haben ich würd echt einfach eine gscheite bremse kaufen


----------



## X-Quardrat (28. Februar 2003)

kab´nze mir ne gute bremse emfehlen ?????


----------



## evil_rider (1. März 2003)

wenn du kein bock hast mit der hose in der bremse zulanden lasse die U-brake drann ! und nebenbei: ne gut eingestellte U-brake zieht genausogut wie ne V-brake da der hebel nämlich aufs gleiche rauskommt !


----------



## BigWall (3. März 2003)

Das mit dem Hebel der genau aufs gleiche rauskommt, stimmt so nicht.
Gerade am Vorderad, das bekanntlich für den Großteil der Bremsleistung verantwortlich ist, ist das nicht der Fall ( zumidest bei dem oben abgebildeten Modell ).
Denn der Arm der U Brake kommt bei dieser Anlenkung nicht voll zur Geltung, denn der Hebel ist lediglich die rechtwickelige Verbindung zwischen Zug und Bremsarmachse.
Also ist das Hebelverhältniss ~ 1.2/1 zum vergleich eine V Brake hat mindestens 5/1.
Hinten müßte man noch mal am Rad nachmessen da es hier durch die Anlenkung über die Triangel kommt und dadurch je nach Winkel stark variieren kann.

Wenn ich falsch liege berichtigt mich bitte, aber ich meine das stimmt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CruiserX (14. August 2009)

ist doch voll der f u c k trend alle bmx ständig mit dieser veralteten u brake auszustatten. die mtbs haben heute auch keine cantileverbremsen mehr. ich hasse das


----------



## Dude#33 (14. August 2009)

Und für diese Aussage, die wohl niemanden interessiert, holst du ein Thema von 2003 hoch? Wie macht man sowas? Extra über die SuFu gesucht?


----------



## paule_p2 (14. August 2009)

CruiserX schrieb:


> ist doch voll der f u c k trend alle bmx ständig mit dieser veralteten u brake auszustatten. die mtbs haben heute auch keine cantileverbremsen mehr. ich hasse das



stimmt, lieber v-brakes an denen man ständig hängen bleibt, oder noch besser - Scheibenbremsen!


----------



## HEIZER (14. August 2009)

Ich wäre für die  Magura Hs 33


----------



## Stirni (14. August 2009)

ich wär für stocke inne speichen.


----------



## lennarth (15. August 2009)

der kauz,der den thread wieder ausgegraben hat,kann seine mudda ****en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (15. August 2009)

Wenn man halt sonst nichts zu tun hat... traurig.
Bin übrigens für close und so.


----------



## Stirni (15. August 2009)

ok dann is hier jetzt zu...

-closed-


----------



## lennarth (15. August 2009)

titten


----------



## Stirni (15. August 2009)

das gibt jetzt erstmal


----------



## bemster (15. August 2009)

brüste statt titten, man muss ja schließlich damit rechnen das weibliche besucher sich hier rumtreiben!! was die dann wohl von einem wie dir halten


----------



## holmar (16. August 2009)

was man von jemandem halten soll der die biene maja als avatar hat


----------



## qam (16. August 2009)

No offense gegen Biene Maja und so! Wenn die das mitbekommt, kommt Willi und dann.... ist hier Schicht im Schacht!


----------



## holmar (16. August 2009)

und wenn der erst seinen bro puck mitbringt...


----------



## lennarth (16. August 2009)

eure mütter,ich weiß selber nichtmal,wieso diese biene da drin ist.
aber das ist mir auch alles mehr oder weniger egal,95% der user sollten mich für einen spast halten,wenn sie nur meinen nickname sehen.
qw<esyrdxgfchmuztryedscyxgzt6rfsdbgztrfdsvfgzjtrdjbcgzjtrdgfbgnhuztugrdfbgnhuztu6redgfnghkujtzdhfbncghmkutzurhdfgncghmzjthdfbncgmhkzjrthdfbncgmghkzjdfncgmhztjrhdgncmghuztrhdfbngchmkuzjffdgbncmghtzjgfncmhgkutzuterhdfgmhgkutiurthdfngmhg,kutiuretrfdbngmhgkutr6uezhrfbngmkuit6uzergsfbngfzjru5ewtesgfhdtjz534wtegsftrzu6zerghfdgnfh


----------



## qam (16. August 2009)

K.I.Z. F.T.W.
RISE, wenn du das hier zumachst, kannst du mir dann bitte sagen, was gerade los ist? Hast du kein Internet mehr oder bist du einfach nur im Urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (16. August 2009)

ich will mod sein.
das verbau ich mir durch ständiges gespamme aber ordentlich.


----------



## holmar (16. August 2009)

ist auch ganz gut so. ich kann ja nicht alles alleine machen


----------



## Stirni (16. August 2009)

RIIIIISEEEEEE frriiiieeeedeeennstaaauuubeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hertener (16. August 2009)

Na, Jungs. Haben Euch Mama und Papa nicht gesagt, dass ihr vom Schokoladen-Onkel nix annehmen sollt?


----------



## Stirni (16. August 2009)

ach komm heute is letzter ferientag für mich.und das nurnoch 2 stunden und 16minuten.da kann ich mir mal was gönnen!

falls jetzt ne überleitung auf ne sperre kommt,schreib:

ja und nun hast du nochmal ne woche länger ferien!

das wär fein.


----------



## qam (16. August 2009)

Ich habe noch eine Woche Ferien.


----------



## holmar (16. August 2009)

ich leg noch eine drauf!


----------



## qam (16. August 2009)

Dann hör ich jetzt mit der Schule auf und übertrumpfe alle mit lebenslangen Ferien!


----------



## BaronAlex (17. August 2009)

Wie Ferien schon aus? Also hier is noch 

Joa und nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (17. August 2009)

könnten wir wieder das eigentliche thema mit den bremsen am bmx diskutieren


----------



## BaronAlex (17. August 2009)

BMX fährt man ohne Bremse - wofür hat man sonst Schuhe an?!


----------



## Stirni (17. August 2009)

damit die plastikpedalen nicht an den füßen färben...


----------



## BaronAlex (17. August 2009)

HA! Deswegen fahr ich keine Plastikpedale sondern Klickis


----------



## qam (17. August 2009)

Am BMX-Bike? Interessant!


----------



## Stirni (17. August 2009)

hier isses mittlerweile schlimmer als im bmx-forum....ich sollte mod werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (17. August 2009)

damit du das ganze blödsinnige technikgelaber löschen kannst und wir uns so richtig auslassen können? dann wäre ich dafür.
und by the way wir sind im bmx forum. zum dirt forum gehts da vorne links


----------



## qam (17. August 2009)

Ich wusste nicht, dass mein Garten vorne links ist!


----------



## Stirni (17. August 2009)

ich meine ein komplett anderes forum...
es ist nur eine frage der zeit bis wir rausfliegen.
ich wette RISE lässt sich nichtmehr blicken,weil der kein bock mehr hat,ständing threads wegen uns zu schließen.


----------



## holmar (17. August 2009)

glaub ich gar nicht. der braucht n bisschen urlaub von uns und wir von ihm und nächste woche sind wieder alle friedlich und es wimmelt vor anfängerthreads


----------



## Stirni (17. August 2009)

niemals.


----------



## lennarth (17. August 2009)

rise ist bestimmt ins leichtsinn forum ausgewandert,so wie der ganze rest der sich hier mal getummelt hat.naja..was willste machen


----------



## BaronAlex (18. August 2009)

Threads wegen uns schließen?! Warum das denn?! 

Ich dachte ich bin in 'nem Anfängerthread? Ups...


----------

